# The Cook Islands



## Lon (May 1, 2017)

I wish I still looked and feel l the same as five years ago. This was my third and last trip to the Cook Islands, a popular retreat for many New Zealanders. I am a major part of my Dermatologist's RETIREMENT PLAN.
The beer in my hand is STELLA ARTOIS.


----------



## Lara (May 1, 2017)

Lon said:


> I wish I still looked and feel l the same as five years ago.
> The beer in my hand is STELLA ARTOIS.


...my avatar was 5 years ago...now I look like this:zombierolleye:

:hide:  ...you're looking good, Lon


----------



## daver66 (Jun 30, 2017)

looks, great, it is  my dream


----------

